# Me! Ian Collis aka Ian Lanc !!!



## ian lanc (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys,

So sorry i've not hardly posted on this fine forum and feel guilty about it too and after my health problems
[some may remember] then my original PC goes down for good in which I loose all my favourites and many
had just gone out the top of my head, hopefully adding it back to my fav' i'll do some posting again.



Cheers.
Ian.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 31, 2012)

The man, the myth, the legend returns. Welcome back Ian.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2012)

Good to see you back mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 31, 2012)

+1


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 31, 2012)

D*mn good to see you back again Ian!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice to see you again Ian!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2012)

welcome back Ian, good to see you followed the light and found us again!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 1, 2012)

Another good reason for the Buddy System.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad you got back Ian. Hi...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 1, 2012)

Good to see you back Ian, hope you're doing okay.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome back, Ian.


----------



## A4K (Nov 1, 2012)

Great to have you back Ian! Hope we'll see some more of your Lanc projects here soon!


----------



## ian lanc (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Chaps.

I put up a finished Lancaster in the completed models section!

A forum member on here is the reason why I've searched for this forum again and found it
The member's name is Cory Ulmer I think and he visited the Canadian Lancaster VR-R and
he posted up loads of pictures and used his pictures to complete my VR-A model.

So much has gone off on the forum since my last visit 

Just had a look as to when I was last on the Forum and it was 28/10/2011 at 04:29 PM
and I had made a comment about the camo' was wrong on a Avro Manchester but never
followed up on it! I bet some thought I was a right ignorant b*gger.

Ian.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 1, 2012)

No worries. Welcome back!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2012)

Welcome back Ian!


----------

